# BFN on OTD, 3day period but not feeling my usual self,?? :(



## maristeve2013 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi everyone 

we got our BFN on the 11th of May

i got my AF on the 14th of may which only lasted 2/3 days which is a little unusual for me

last night which was the 18th of may i suddenly felt very faint, sick, dizzy and quite shaky for around 40 minutes ( which came on out of the blue!) 

i know its probably a silly thing to ask but is there maybe still a chance i could be pregnant?

i think its just me wishful thinking but your opinions will help x


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Was it a pee on a stick test? It's possible with them and it does occasionally happen, but it's more likely your hormones are still all over the place from treatment. I'm over a week late for my second period post-treatment which never happens with me, but it's just my hormones aren't back to normal even now! Weird periods and symptoms happen to a lot of ladies after IVF/ICSI. Test again in a week if you still think you might be pregnant, but try not to get your hopes up. X


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

If it was bfn on test date and then you have had a bleed, it's possible that it is your hormones going mad after all of the drugs as Susan suggested.

The majority of the time after a treatment, your AF won't be the same as it usually is because of all of the drugs!

Nothing is impossible though and I have just noticed you posted this a few days ago so maybe you have tested again by now?  If so, I really hope it's good news!  If not, I'm sorry  

Best of luck


----------

